# جدول الصيانة الدورية



## adel_engi (17 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لو أنك تعمل في مصنع فيه آلات كثيره ,طبعاً محتاج جدول لعمل الصيانة الدورية
لو أنك تعمل في ورشة سيارات ,طبعاً محتاج جدول لعمل صيانة دورية للسيارات
لو لو لو 
يعني ممكن تحتاج جدول للصيانه الدورية
إتفظل ياسيدي
جدول ترتيب للصيانة الدورية للمعدات وغيرها في الملف المرفق 


لاإله إلا الله محمد رسول الله

:56:


----------



## nomorelove (17 نوفمبر 2009)

بجد الله ينور very gooooooood


----------



## nomorelove (17 نوفمبر 2009)

And i hope bast


----------



## alghazwi (17 نوفمبر 2009)

مع كل الاحترام يا بش مهندس لكن هذا الجدول لا يعني اي شيء
ارجو ان تكون مشاركتك في المرات القادمة اعمق و اشمل.
ولن انسى ان قدم شكري لك


----------



## Eng_Matro (18 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## rrrsss (27 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد ابوشادى (25 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (25 يونيو 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك >>>


----------



## عايض (26 يونيو 2010)

جدا رائع جزاك الله انت والدكتور سامي القاضي كل خير


----------



## م.م فادي (29 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لصاحب الموضوع 

و ياليت لو كل مهندس في منشأة ما 

يضع لنا جداول للصيانة لتعم الفائدة على الجميع 

مع تحياتي


----------



## ksmksam (30 أغسطس 2010)

ماشاء الله بس مافي برنامج يقوم بالتذكير التلقائى


----------



## العندليب المصرى (18 أكتوبر 2010)

مجهود رائع يابشمهندس
بارك الله فيك 
ياريت الموضوع دة يكون نواة ان كل مهندس فى مؤسسه يقوم بوضع خطة الصيانه الوقائيه الخاصه به لتع الفائدة
وانا على يقين انها سوف تكون كنز ثمين لكل المهندسين بالمنتدى


----------



## engineer sameer (20 أكتوبر 2010)

الله ينور عليك


----------



## ENG_ASHRAF12 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع


----------



## سمير شربك (20 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## ahmed malik (20 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور على المجهود وفقك الله والى الامام أن شاء الله فى المشاركات القادمة .


----------



## عصام م.ا.م (23 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## المصري 00 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور علي مجهودك


----------



## اسحاق عمان (24 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو نوراء (1 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور:7:


----------



## Hamad.M (1 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووور


----------



## أحمد رأفت (1 ديسمبر 2010)

افــادك الله


----------



## حبيب اسماك (8 أبريل 2011)

جدول جميل مشششششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## mouteeh (10 يونيو 2011)

شكراً لك يا أخي العزيز


----------



## احسان الشبل (11 يونيو 2011)

الله يوفقك يا وردة


----------



## عادل 1980 (11 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## رضا الشاهد (11 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## malk alehsas (11 يونيو 2011)

مشكور بس نتمنى موضوع شامل للصيانه


----------



## salih9 (19 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك

والله يرحم والديك


----------



## اسحاق عمان (5 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (5 يوليو 2011)

gooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## Hythamaga (2 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد الرجا (2 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## momb (18 فبراير 2012)

*تسلم ياباشا:7::7:
*​


----------



## jilany (18 فبراير 2012)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## tarek495 (18 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (24 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## اسامة اشرى (14 أبريل 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------

